# nothing happens after assembling pc



## noob (May 3, 2011)

hi
I have connected the components myself after reading the manual. 

when I turn on power, nothing happens.
*NO BEEP
PSU and  CPU fan not spinning.no glow of LED on keyboard too.
ONL
*
_a small LED on mobo glows. indicates that supply is OK upto motherboard._

what can be the issue? 


note I have cooler master 430 n check image, I have not connected this.


----------



## Anush (May 3, 2011)

Check the connections on your Motherboard. Also, check the headers of the Power.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

yeah...m kinda confused with headers. but will that be an issue for no PSU and CPU fan spinning ?


----------



## Anush (May 3, 2011)

Yes, only when the power of the Motherboard is switched on the PSU's fan will rotate.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Must be Ram problem. Use individual sticks to find which is problem.

Refit them properly.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

Anush said:


> Yes, only when the power of the Motherboard is switched on the PSU's fan will rotate.



motherboard LED glows, which means power to motherboard is OK. (correct me if m wrong)



thetechfreak said:


> Must be Ram problem. Use individual sticks to find which is problem.
> 
> Refit them properly.



Even there is NO BEEP SOund.


----------



## Anush (May 3, 2011)

Led on the Motherboard will glow. But only after you switch on Motherboards Power (via Power Button) the Motherboard starts working. So, first check the headers of the Power on the Motherboard.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Beep sound is not that important. Refit them, use individual sticks first in alternate sockets


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> hi
> I have connected the components myself after reading the manual.
> 
> when I turn on power, nothing happens.
> ...



in this image -

*where is Sata power connector from psu to HDD???*

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/3674/18872000.jpg


the thing you have connected is just sata cable to mobo and HDD?
but you missed powering HDD


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

it was connected , but removed b4 clicking this pic.

but FAN shld spin..right ? no matter if HDD has power or not ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

so you mean you connected it originally.

and BTW those white connectors you left unconnected are for fan. put in molex there from psu.

can you post a fully assembled pic(clear)?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Search near the cpu socket, there will be a place where you can plug in those white connectors


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Search near the cpu socket, there will be a place where you can plug in those white connectors



NO. they are not to be put on mobo.
you need to plug in molex from psu in them!!!


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

removed 1 RAM , connected everything back including headers. have put a molex from PSU in that white pin from above image.

still the same, LED on mobo glows but no PSU and CPU fan rotating.

here is what i did 

confirm the Headers plz

CM 430 has following headers,  POWER , RESET , HDD , P+ and P-
here is how i added it


7-5 = RESET
3-1 = HDD LED
8-6 = POWER

now in 4 goes -P LED and in 2 goes +P LED

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/hardware-q/4532d1304440240-nothing-happens-after-assembling-pc-l.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

1. Motherboard fan can spin without any HDD
2. PSU fan will only spin when your motherboard kicks in the process of booting (motherboard fan starts spinning if you have connected the wire.)

Most probably you have some problem with motherboard connectors, start, restart, hdd light etc. Check if you have plugged em right.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

Faun,check the image i posted in above pic and how i have connected the headers


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

try to short the on/off terminals with a metal bolt. If it works then fine else the problem lies somewhere else.

Your connections look right, a pic of mobo with conn will be helpful.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

I think PSU is faulty. how do i check it ?

*****..assembling a PC is headache. *


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

Any led on mobo glowing ?


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

yes. it is glowing man


----------



## Anush (May 3, 2011)

Don't give up.
Give it a try once more. Check all the headers, power connections,etc. Once again.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

have checked everything and seems fine. 

I think PSU is faulty.  
( i hope its not)


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> yes. it is glowing man



The PSU is fine, that power phase LED near RAM slots.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

its not near RAM slot. its next to mobo headers o
and it glows.

what else i need to check ?

above CPU is a 2x2 power slot.

here i put a 4pin connector *with 2 black and 2 yellow wires. )

do u think i m putting it in wrong way or does it fits only when plugged in in a proper way ?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

Can you post the whole motherboard pic with the setup you have done.

The latch should match with the wedge on the 2x2 power slot.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

, Actually, i have now packed everything. very tired. Will try fresh tomorrow morning now.


----------



## saswat23 (May 3, 2011)

I think its the problem with power connector. Check it properly, if u have connected all the power connector of the power switch on the mobo.

This is the real problem with one who doesn't know assembling. Thats why i would suggest you to call an assembler and watch him while he assembles. Mean while you can clear all your doubts from him too. This way you too can learn how to assemble a system and can assemble a system of your own.
Plz dont mind. Its just my suggestion. I am suggesting u such coz if u connect cables in wrong slots then you may end up damaging your motherboard.
But if u r confident enough then u should still try.


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

I cannot see the imageshack images at home. For some reason my ISP blocks it. Try a CMOS reset with the system powered down.

Also read this, about connectors you could have plugged the PCI.Ex16 6PIN into the EPS 12V. It happens.

It seems your CPU is not getting powered up.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> I cannot see the imageshack images at home. For some reason my ISP blocks it. Try a CMOS reset with the system powered down.
> 
> Also read this, about connectors you could have plugged the PCI.Ex16 6PIN into the EPS 12V. It happens.
> 
> It seems your CPU is not getting powered up.



i have plugged this in to 2x2 power slot for CPU


check image too.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/hardware-q/4534d1304444345-nothing-happens-after-assembling-pc-22.jpg


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

cant think of whats the wrong thing i did.


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

^^
Can you read on the cable for the 2x2 that it does NOT say PCIE on it...? I will have to see your images tomorrow from office.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

YES. i can confirm that PSU has cables with PCIE written on it and i am NOT using any of those.

m not using iamgeshack. uploading images on digit ONLY


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

Okay do this. Place the board on a non conductive surface...like a soft bed sheet or something. Then hook it all up.

Could be a short circuit. You places the board on the spacers right when you placed it in the cabinet.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

yes.  i have used stand-off and mounted mobo on that n then have plugged in screws in the holes.


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

Do it outside the cabinet now.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

As i have posted in my previous comment, i have packed everything and will try tomorrow morning.

Thanks everyone. I will post my findings in morning.

I hope it works.

@asingh : Thanks. Thats the last thing i thought of doing and will do it 1st in morning now.  had a very rough day. Body needs rest. 

thanks to everyone once again.


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

^^
End of the day if it does not work out of the cabinet and you are 100% sure it is hooked up fine. You will have to take it all back to the motherboard service center. They will check it.


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

Lets see. Have just called a friend who know a good assembler. Will check it with him 1st or else back to PrimeABGB


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

Am sure it will run out of the cabinet...!


----------



## noob (May 3, 2011)

then why not in cabinet ? anything shorting ?


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2011)

^^
yups can happen. Try it.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2011)

well this kinda new problem for me
even though mobo LED is glowing, i still think its the culprit here IFF you have connected all the connectors properly,RAM is fine and so is PSU


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 4, 2011)

Guys his problem is fixed. Here is our conversation just a while ago...

Anil Jadhav: _System done _
Anil Jadhav: _All is fine now_
Anil Jadhav: _Cpu power was connected wrongful_
Tensor: _lol_
Tensor: _haha_
Tensor: _gr8_
Anil Jadhav: _Lpl_
Anil Jadhav: _Lol_
Tensor: _lemme post on your behalf_
Anil Jadhav: _Sure man_
Anil Jadhav: _Also post the cause_
Tensor: _Cpu power was connected wrongful?_
Anil Jadhav: _N thanks to everyone one_
Tensor: _this?_
Anil Jadhav: _Yes 2x2 cpu power cable wrongly connected_
Anil Jadhav: _It should match the notch_
Anil Jadhav: _On psu cable_
Anil Jadhav: _My orientation was wrong_


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

Congrats man. I was beginning to think some component was defective.

Enjoy your new PC !


----------



## noob (May 4, 2011)

Faun said:


> Can you post the whole motherboard pic with the setup you have done.
> 
> The latch should match with the wedge on the 2x2 power slot.



yes. this was the issue.
thanks a lot.

*after installing win7, i checked BIOS and it shows 42C temp.

is this normal for i5 2400 CPU ?*


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2011)

^^
 Great you solved it. Remember when ever you connect these type of connectors match the "square" and "round" notches. Will never go wrong.

Use RealTEMP and CoreTEMP to report temperatures.


----------



## noob (May 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Great you solved it. Remember when ever you connect these type of connectors match the "square" and "round" notches. Will never go wrong.
> 
> Use RealTEMP and CoreTEMP to report temperatures.



see if this is normal at idle.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/hardware-q/4548d1304535044-nothing-happens-after-assembling-pc-capture.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2011)

You are fine. No worries.


----------



## noob (May 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> You are fine. No worries.



how do i simulate load ? cauz i dont have any games now. will get games after i buy gfx card.


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2011)

Prime95. Intel Burn Test.

But please sit there and watch the temperatures. Just do not walk away.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 7, 2011)

Nice, that your problem got solved.

But, my suggestion would be you should not attempt to assemble a computer unless you are fully aware of what you are doing.

And I don't understand how did you manage to put those 2x2 connectors in the opposite direction.

Most of the connectors are designed to goin in a particular direction only. Also called as DIY type connectors.

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2011)

^^
It happens. Usually people end up with damaged sockets/pins. OP was lucky. Patience.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Nice, that your problem got solved.
> 
> But, my suggestion would be you should not attempt to assemble a computer unless you are fully aware of what you are doing.



But I think if you are not spending time attempting to assemble a computer, you will never come to know about its intricacies. When i bought my N620, I was very nervous to start with as I had never installed/removed a CPU cooler before let alone a huge tower one. All the time I was fearing I might break the mobo or the cooler. In the end everything was fine and I now have more confidence than before to assemble a PC on my own.

@ talktoanil

Good to know your problem is solved. BTW, nice config.


----------

